# First predator setup



## wpeters (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm preparing to buy my first gun that will be totally dedicated to yotes and other varmits. I need to be economical so I was thinking of pairing a Savage Axis 223 (stainless barrel) with a 3x9 Coyote Special (black) from Nikon. From reading other posts in here I'm a bit unsure about the BDC on the scope. Will it really be that off when I change the zoom? Here in Ohio one setup could be max 50 yards and the next we can shoot out to 400, so I know the magnification will get changed. Anyhow not set on either item, would love to hear thoughts on the setup, and advice. Thanks!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like scopes with the mil-dot recticle. Seems to work good when I crank up the magnification. Never used the BDC recticle so I can't tell you from experience how well it works. Hopefully someone here can give you some useful info.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

wpeters said:


> I'm preparing to buy my first gun that will be totally dedicated to yotes and other varmits. I need to be economical so I was thinking of pairing a Savage Axis 223 (stainless barrel) with a 3x9 Coyote Special (black) from Nikon. From reading other posts in here I'm a bit unsure about the BDC on the scope. Will it really be that off when I change the zoom? Here in Ohio one setup could be max 50 yards and the next we can shoot out to 400, so I know the magnification will get changed. Anyhow not set on either item, would love to hear thoughts on the setup, and advice. Thanks!


 Yes point of impact does change on the nikon CS. I have the 4.5--14.5 and the instructions say the circles are set for the 14.5. HOWEVER! you can go to nikon spot on and put in your particulars--caliber, speed in fps etc.. and it has a click and drag where you set the power setting and it corresponds the circles to that power setting--all you have to do then is print small enough to read and put it on your gunstock. The CS is made for the 22-250 and the .223 if I remember correctly. But will work on others as well just do what I mentioned above and voila` .


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT wpeters.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT wpeters!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome wpeters !! X2 on what Antlerz said about the Coyote special. Can't go wrong with the Savage either. Good luck !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome wpeters. I have several Savage rifles, they are a good choice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the Savage. You'll like it.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Savage 223 is a shooter!
X2


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a axis in 22-250 and she will print half inch groups all day. I like my Model 10 pred in .223 better but thats also why it costs more money.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I shoot this today out of my predator .223
27 grains Varget 55 grain V max 
On the lands









PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Any of the scopes with BDC or Mil Dots will change with magnification. A true Mil Dot is made to work with 10X and from there adjustments must be made. I prefer to use the Point Blank range of a rifle and its ammunition for a specific target size. Say 3-4 inches for coyotes and 6-8 inches for deer size. Just my opinion but this way you arent adjusting just shooting where you know the bullet should be hitting.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

As stated number will change when you change power. However, I will say this. Out to 150 there is no real need to be above 4.5 and hold an inch high. Out past that and you're likely using a range finder and have time to crank it up to 14 and use the BDC. This is just I do it with mine, although I am changing over to the buckmaster for the center crosshair.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> As stated number will change when you change power. However, I will say this. Out to 150 there is no real need to be above 4.5 and hold an inch high. Out past that and you're likely using a range finder and have time to crank it up to 14 and use the BDC. This is just I do it with mine, although I am changing over to the buckmaster for the center crosshair.


I agree I have a bushnel elite 3200 with the doa reticle in a 3 to 9 power on my savage predator .223 and when ever im calling I usually just leave it at 4 or 5. Normally if I am shooting far enough that I need to use the doa I have time to turn up the power and take my time.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the distances of the circles taped to my rifle 4.5, 6, 8 & 10 power. It works great. I prefer the BDC over the Coyote Special reticle myself. Nikon Spot On is great.


----------

